# Examining the Public Health Crisis on Vaping



## Chickenstrip (25/10/19)

Grimm Green goes on Tele to spread some wisdom. Pity it wasn't an hour long discussion.

Unfortunately, I'm unable to embed the video. You'll have to click through to watch the interview. It's only 10 minutes long.

https://spectruminfocus.com/section...ublic-health-crisis-on-vaping#?cid=share_clip

Is vaping less harmful than smoking traditional cigarettes? It depends on who you ask.

We hear from Dr. Jessica Sims, a public health expert, and Nicholas “Grimm” Green, a vaping advocate, about whether vaping is safer than traditional cigarettes and why some people are ignoring federal health warnings.

As of Oct. 15, the Centers for Disease Control confirmed 33 deaths in 24 states and a total of 1,479 lung injury cases associated with vaping. The agency states the latest national and state findings suggest products with THC, especially those obtained illicitly, are linked to most of the cases.

However, the CDC hasn’t identified the cause of the vaping-related lung injuries and urges people to stop using all e-cigarette products while the investigation continues.

During the interview, Dr. Sims and Green discuss the use of e-cigarettes and vaping products that contain illicit THC and those that do not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------

